# Do your cats like bubbles?



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd read somewhere on this forum that cats like bubbles, so today we picked up some bubbles at Wal Mart...wow am I glad we did!

Lily and Spencer were TOTALLY confused at first. Eventually, though, Lily started meowing for more, and reaching out her paw to pop them in mid air. Spencer just focuses on the ground. He sniffs and sniffs and still seems confused when the bubble pops on his nose.  I think they are still very confused about the bubbles disappearing! They are totally fascinated, and it is hilarious to watch!

Anyone else have cats who love or are fascinated by bubbles?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

That is SO cute! You will have to post pictures sometime of this bubble adventure  I tried catnip bubbles with my kitties...they acted like they were bombs falling from the sky and were terrified of them lol.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried it with my boys, they really liked it until they started popping on their fur. Then they glared at me and ran off for daring to ruin their purrfect grooming jobs.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I've got catnip bubbles. The girls are fascinated watching them float to the ground...Rochelle even tries to catch them mid-fall. And if one lands on the floor without popping?...well that bubble is about to be clawed or bit to death, usually by Alice. Samantha just watches them and doesn't really interact.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Catnip bubbles?? I've never heard of those! Although we've never tried catnip of any kind with our kittens, because I read in several places that kittens are pretty immune to catnip until they are a little older...


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, catnip bubbles. They are awesome.  I've heard the same thing about young cats not getting into catnip either, and I'm inclined to agree. I brought Alice home at around 7 months and she's only _just _started to really respond to it...she's a little over a year now. My older girls (about 1.5 years and about 2) just love catnip though. The bubbles are pretty mild smelling (to me anyways, haha!), but the cats seem to love 'em.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've been wanting to try catnip bubbles... just never get around to buying any.

Paizly is afraid of EVERYTHING...probly includes bubbles - I'd be very surprised if she ended up liking them.
Nebbie will probly be all for it, especially if they're infused with catnip.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I've played bubbles with my girls a few times. At first, both girls were scared and ran away, although after the first few times, they slowly came to investigate and gave them a good sniff. They don't like it when the bubbles land on their coats though!


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yes. My cat is fascinated with bubbles also. When I first adopted him I made some and put them in front of the fan so they flew all over. He just freaked out chasing them around. He loved it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I mentioned the soap bubbles a couple times on here in the last couple weeks, because I had read it on the web, tried it, and it was such a huge success with Prince. He was just adopted and feeling sorry for himself (he was abandoned by his previous carer) and the bubbles were the first thing that took him out of it all. He loves them, whether they land on him or he's able to burst them before. They're dirt-cheap here (no catnip ones available, though) and I'd really like to recommend this game to everyone! If you can't find them to buy (at toys' stores), just use a glass with 1/4 dishwashing liquid soap, 3/4 water (a half-full glass will last several play sessions) and a common drinking straw. The advantage of the purchased ones is that they make more bubbles per puff. Prince is mesmerized by how they disappear, still trying to figure it out. Play somewhere where you don't mind the floor getting wet and soapy a bit, where you can wipe the floor easily. If playing in the sun, the bubbles get the colors of the rainbow. For added exercise, blow the bubbles high in the air so he'll jump up each time to get them. I always loved making bubbles as a child, and now I have a good excuse to play again, hehe.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Ernesto and Mimosa do not seem too interested in bubbles, dEUS kinda likes them and Flynn loves them, but only if I blow one bubble at a time. He will stalk and pop a single bubble but when I blow several bubbles he will try to watch them all and he is unable to decide which one catch.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Prince is mesmerized by how they disappear, still trying to figure it out.


Totally!! This is exactly how our kittens are! Lily is so funny...when she sees the bubble container she starts meowing the same way she does when they're getting fed! She must REALLY love them!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think cats love things that they haven't yet figured out!


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

What a great idea! I tried it out and my 2 new cats completely forgot about hissing at each other and sat together like old friends, looking up at the bubbles and wondering what the heck is going on


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

That is great theinfinitesadness! Playing is a bonding experience and can go a long ways in building a relationship between your two kitties and their relationship with you.

Oh the power of bubbles


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Omg, they make catnip bubbles?

I can't believe I never thought to try bubbles with my cats before. They'll probably _love_ them. Seems right up their alley!

If I have the time and am no longer feeling sick this weekend, I may have to go pick some up.


----------

